# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Iemand familielid die als enige borstkanker heeft gehad

## girlhitscar

Hallo iedereen, 

Ik zit met een vraag, waar ik bijna nergens van op internet informatie kan vinden. 

Heeft er iemand van jullie ervaring met een moeder of oma die als enige in de familie borstkanker heeft gehad. 

Of een oma heeft die borstkanker heeft gehad, maar je moeder niet en verder ook niet meer voor kwam in de familie? 

Het frustreerd mij, want op internet vind je meer over erfelijke borstkanker, maar hoe zit het als je moeder of oma, de enige was met borstkanker in de familie. 

of er vrouwen zijn die nooit borstkanker hebben gehad, ondanks dat hun moeder dat wel heeft gehad. 

Ik hoop dat er mensen die deze ervaringen hebben. Want als ik zo op internet lees, lijkt het dat alle vrouwen die borstkanker hebben gehad een erfelijke vorm hadden, terwijl er maar een klein procent van de mensen zijn met een erfelijke borstkanker. 

Mijn moeder komt uit Suriname en van haar kant (zowel als in mijn vaders kant) komt borstkanker niet voor. 
Wat bij ons wel veel voorkomt aan mijn moederszijde is, hart en vaatziekte. Maar dat terzijde. 

Ik hoop veel reacties hier over te kunnen krijgen.

----------


## Sefi

Dus borstkanker zit niet in de familie. Ben je toch bang om het te hebben of te krijgen?

----------


## girlhitscar

Ja heel erg, omdat je bijna alleen maar leest over vrouwen die erfelijke borstkanker hebben gehad op internet. En er weinig verhalen staan over vrouwen die geen (niet erfelijke)borstkanker hebben gehad, ook al had hun moeder dat wel gehad. 
(Daarom zeggen mensen dat internet alleen beangstiger is).

----------


## Sefi

Het kan inderdaad je angsten flink aanwakkeren als je over aandoeningen gaat lezen op internet. 
Maar heb je dan een reden om te denken dat je borstkanker zou hebben of krijgen? Heb je iets gevoeld? Het komt niet in je familie voor, dus op zich is de kans stukken kleiner.

----------


## Ardina

In mijn fam. heeft nooit niemand borstkanker gehad.Ik dacht dat kan mij nooit overkomen.Maar bij het laatste bevolkings onderzoek ben ik er uit gepikt.En nu enkele weken verder is mijn borst geamputeerd en is de na behandeling gelukkig alleen hormoon pillen.Op de mama care van het ziekenhuis vertelde de verpleegkundige dat 1 op de 8 vrouwen borstkanker krijgt en er maar een heel klein percentage daarvan erfelijk is.En dat er geen aanwijzing is waarom het ontstaat .

----------

